# Improving a Robland XTZ



## Jesper Wachtmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

I work as a furniture restorer in southern Sweden, so I do not fabricate so much new furniture- it is mostly restauration/conservation.
However, I am about to make 22 new chairs, thus I need to make a lots of tennons. I have a Robland XTZ ( I think that is the propper name of this model ) a combination tablesaw/router.
Like most combinationmachines you are supposed to use the slidingtable for the saw also when you make tennons on the router. However, The routerspindle on this model is placed very far in on the table. This means that you can clamp the workingpiece no closer than about 8 inc from the spindle. I think that is very hazzardus. There are risk of severe vibrations on such a long piece.
So my idea is to mount the sliding rail for the slidingtable on the opposite side of the machine. Then you come very close with the clamp.
I gratefully lucking forward to your oppinions on this idea
Best regards
Jesper Wachtmeister


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Jesper.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Welcome in routerforums!

It looks, That your machine is a combinated saw + shaper.
I' ve heard they make a special accessory sort of heavy travel part to make tenons.
I's true that making tenons with 8" in the air would be shaking a lot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement

==


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

If the tenon making accessory is not possible for your machine,
you can also make a sled like this one :

http://copeaux.duberry.pagesperso-o...riboost_files/chariot_20_c3_a0_20tenonner.pdf

Or find some maker for an universal attachement in this style:

Chariot de tenonnage - Chariot de sciage pour toupies, pour scies

Sorry about french links but it gives an idea.

Regards


----------



## Jesper Wachtmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you verry much for your reply.
The one made of wood seem to be an exelent and inexpensive alternative.
I will consider it, absolutely.
Best regards
Jesper


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Yes i think it could make 1000 's accurate tenons for a real low cost.
Could not find any picts of your Robland xtz ...
Is it a Dia 30mm axis ?
Is half of table sliding at limit to the saw?

Regards


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Jesper Wachtmeister said:


> I work as a furniture restorer in southern Sweden, so I do not fabricate so much new furniture- it is mostly restauration/conservation.
> However, I am about to make 22 new chairs, thus I need to make a lots of tennons. I have a Robland XTZ ( I think that is the propper name of this model ) a combination tablesaw/router.
> Like most combinationmachines you are supposed to use the slidingtable for the saw also when you make tennons on the router. However, The routerspindle on this model is placed very far in on the table. This means that you can clamp the workingpiece no closer than about 8 inc from the spindle. I think that is very hazzardus. There are risk of severe vibrations on such a long piece.
> So my idea is to mount the sliding rail for the slidingtable on the opposite side of the machine. Then you come very close with the clamp.
> ...


Hej Jesper och välkommen

My only suggestion is to contact the manufacturer and try to get a user manual. I found a brochure online for the XTZ30 but couldn't get to the website. This is the only contact information I could find.

GROOTE MARKT 20 • POSTBUS 22 • NL-4524 CD SLUIS • NEDERLAND
 +31 (0) 117 - 462880 • TELEFAX +31 (0) 117 - 462888
|DOMAIN|

That said, I would consider a machine of that type good for continuous production, not a few hundred. I'd do the setup using a router in a table.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello allthunbs!
Hello Jesper !

When speaking about 1000's tenons, was speaking of a home-made sled.
Could find plans for that, with provision for sacrificial wood.
It could be just sliding or screwed to the moving side of table saw.
The only problem is good clamping, only C-clamps and some good lever-clamp
can stand vibrations level it makes.
Maybe robland got a brochure, but could not find any myself.
The machine may look like one of thoses, but here, only the last models figures.

Combined woodworking machines | Combined woodworking machines Robland | Robland

Regards


----------



## Jesper Wachtmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Gerard and Althunbs and thankyou for your engagement in my problem.
You can find pictures of Roblandmachines on yahoo. They have forum for owners of this machine. But that is only full combinationmachines with a planer included. My robland looks like that ( green ) but without planer And yes, the axis is 30 mm


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Still cannot find much about your robland..
Maybe, you can visit routersforum a bit more, many interesting sections here,
not only routing. Then feel free to post a few questions, or answers.
You could soon get to 10 post in the forum, and then being allowed to post links
or pictures, that might help getting a best answer.

I can find more information about this way of making tenons, but mostly in french.
That's an other french doc about use of a shaper for tenons:

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/BL_Tenons_Mortaises.pdf

The guy uses two cutters, separated by a spacer.
*Security information* is about secure clampling of piece to cut and one 
pict shows that one is not to put his hand on the piece because shapers
are well-known to be very powerfull and dangerous in case of a quick-back.
(If you need translation, i could.)

I don't know how much you know about shappers,
but it is well known they are very usefull and *very* dangerous.

A french doc about reject or quick-back:
HMDIFFUSION
Doen't need translation! 

This one show the use of large adjustable side fences:
HMDIFFUSION

That is very good but quite expensive rail-system.
On my shaper the fence is 1" plywood and the central opening is possible to close
with a home- made piece of plywood that let coming out only the usefull part of cutting-tool. This reduces risks of quick back. A special piece has to be make for 
each use.

Found also a doc about shaping curved legs :
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/BL_Pieds_Calibreuse.pdf

This doc shows how to copy shapes using a ball-bearing under the cutter.
This cutter is a real monster wood-eater! Highly dangerous tool , but fast.

This also shows good clampling tools to use with a shaper.

Keep on the safe-side!

Regards.


----------



## Jesper Wachtmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

Merci, Gerard for ol your tips.
Jesper


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Jesper Wachtmeister! Is this my friend I met through Neriman while you were interning @ Sotheby's NY?? I was looking up a local woodworking class here in Seattle and thought of you. Hope to catch up?! Suzanne Schmaler


----------



## Jesper Wachtmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

*Oh Yes it is!*

:yes4:


Suzanne said:


> Hey Jesper Wachtmeister! Is this my friend I met through Neriman while you were interning @ Sotheby's NY?? I was looking up a local woodworking class here in Seattle and thought of you. Hope to catch up?! Suzanne Schmaler


Dear Suzanne.
Yes this is me. It´s been a long time.How are you? Am I glad to hear from you.
So you taking a course in woodworking. Good luck whit that.
Hope you can find my homepage. It is quit new, as you can see. I am not aloud to ad
my homepage on this forum yet. So Google me, pleace
Let me hear from you again
Jesper


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jesper

Just a butt in post 

You can put your Home page in your Signature ..


Just like the items below,at the bottom of this post

===



Jesper Wachtmeister said:


> :yes4:
> 
> Dear Suzanne.
> Yes this is me. It´s been a long time.How are you? Am I glad to hear from you.
> ...


----------

